# Uber Rating dropped, Lyft went up



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I am not sure whether it is Uber rating system becoming glitchy, or if riders are now much more picky, or if bad experience with other drivers are making them more hesitant to give 5 stars. But in a 6-7 week span my driver rating dropped from 4.88 to 4.85. My Pro status is close to a halt, not sure if won’t be able to see direction/time of trip as soon as I hit 4.84... I am noticing that a lot of people are giving 4 stars instead of 5 or no rating. I got two 2-star ratings one of them with feedback about things that I immediately noticed they downrated me for mistake. 

Lyft in the other hand, went up to 5 stars.

What is happening with Uber? Glitch, lower quality of riders, both? If you say “it must be you” then why Lyft went up? Something is not adding up and I am inclined to both glitch and pickier riders angry with Uber as a company and taking it on drivers


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

espizarro83 said:


> What is happening with Uber? Glitch, lower quality of riders, both?


For uber the ratings are a rolling last 500 riders who rated average, yeah? Your ave can change daily depending what lurks in that 500. You could track your numbers daily to see what is changing and see new sub 5's. Too bad the pax aren't forced to rate like the drivers; I might 2/3 of my pax who rate. 
as a pax I rate and tip each time......


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

If you really want an answer that makes sense of this craziness then ... it’s you.

You started using pro to start picking the best riders and now you got a higher percentage of picky snobs that have been accustomed to the best drivers. So, your Uber rating naturally started declining.

After you realized your Uber rating was taking a hit, you started trying to up your game on Uber and some of your improved performance most likely bled over onto Lyft as well.

Upping your game led to a more pronounced increase in your Lyft rating because less of your Lyft riders are as picky as your new Uber snobs.

...

Whereas, if you’re chill with uncertainty, then as SHalester observed, the ratings rise and fall over time. Uber can easily fall as Lyft rises and vice versa, no big deal.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lyft rating means shit.. almost all riders and drivers are 5... uber rating is more accurate


----------



## uberbotch (Jan 21, 2018)

I drive in the Tampa area and I totally noticed that I'm getting a lot of 4 star ratings now. I was as high as a 4.95 last year and I have slowly declined to 4.87 as of today. I am not doing anything differently.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Other than being a decent human being and driving safe...not much any of us can do about it....carry on and make bank!
I’ve been downgraded for missing a turn in busy town denver traffic where I was pinched out of a lane etc etc
what can you do?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

uberbotch said:


> I drive in the Tampa area and I totally noticed that I'm getting a lot of 4 star ratings now. I was as high as a 4.95 last year and I have slowly declined to 4.87 as of today. I am not doing anything differently.


People in Tampa are finicky SOBs.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Could be a few reasons 
1. It's getting close to the holidays and the weather is getting colder so people are getting cranky?
2. You ran out of ozuim? 
3. You're getting cranky? 
4. Just a coincidence and one bad rating took you down a bit?
5. You got a weird hair cut? 
6. You've been eating more curry lately? 
7. The temp in your car isn't warm enough? 
8. You need a wheel alignment? 
9. You switched deodorants to Axe? 
10. No shave November participant? 

I think it's just a coincidence. Don't sweat it.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Fort Myers (where I drive) is similar to Tampa, but I get more baby boomers here than the few times I drive in Tampa. I don’t do the drunk rides, but today I have only done deliveries. I am at RSW now waiting for my first (and probably last ride with people). Rating is now at 4.86.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't drive the drunks its a easy way to improve your rating if it applies. Day riders are much more stable.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Last time did a Saturday evening ride and it did not go well. Uber rides are a no-no for me on Fridays on Saturdays after 5pm. Only Eats and airport rides.


----------

